# 2 Probleme mit der Folie



## Erin (30. Aug. 2016)

Moin zusammen,

wie im Titel schon gesagt, habe ich 2 Probleme...

1. Ich muss meine Teichfolie reparieren, nur weiß ich nicht welche ich habe...wie finde ich das denn heraus?
Da meine Löcher alle ziemlich weit oben sind, möchte ich einfach eine dünnere Folie oben drüber legen, nur muss sie ja befestigt werden und da fängt dann das Problem an.

2. Auf der ersten Ebene ist an einer Seite auf ca 2m Breite Luft unter der Folie bzw sie liegt nicht richtig auf. Jetzt habe ich überlegt, einfach an dem Ende die Folie auszubuddeln und hoffe, dass sie sich unter dem Wasserdruck plan legt. Würde das funktionieren?


----------



## Erin (5. Sep. 2016)

Da ich scheinbar PVC Folie habe ist Problen Nr 1 gelöst, ich werde also Neue Folie bestellen und erstmal flicken. Kennt jemand zufällig jemand Tear Aid? Das würde ich zusätzlich nutzen wollen.

Zu Problem 2 irgendjemand eine Idee, ob das funktionieren könnte?


----------



## marcus18488 (5. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe Tear Aid schon am Wasserbett zur Reparatur verwendet. War ein kleiner Schlitz mit Ca 1 cm drin. Hat super gedichtet und ist heute noch dicht. Wie es bei Teichfolie aussieht weiß ich leider nicht

LG Marcus


----------



## Erin (5. Sep. 2016)

Danke Marcus, das klingt doch schon mal gut


----------



## samorai (5. Sep. 2016)

Bei Problem Nr.2; zB. "Rattenbiss"     Trifft es eventuell nicht genau könnte aber trotz allem hilfreich sein.
Bei einem Rattenbiss in der Folie folgen auch Tunnel bzw. Röhren der Ratten hinter dem Loch. Um das Erdreich wieder stabil zu machen nimmt man Rattenschaum bzw. ganz normalen Montage/Türschaum.
So ist der Gegendruck für eine Verklebung/Verschweißung gegeben.


----------



## Erin (5. Sep. 2016)

Luft unter der Folie ist auf etwa 2m Länge und nach oben etwa 60 cm Breite, würde die Erhebung auf ca 5 - 10 cm schätzen. Wieviel Schaum passt da rein?  Ist das noch praktikabel?
Löcher gibt es an der Stelle keine, auch keine Risse oder sonstige Beschädigungen, es steht halt nur hoch. Wäre mir nie aufgefallen, wenn wir nicht das Wasser abgelassen hätten. Mir macht halt nur Sorge, dass das nicht so bleibt. Warum, wieso, weshalb das passiert, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## samorai (5. Sep. 2016)

Etwas sehr groß, lieber doch mal den Spaten oder die Schippe zur Hand nehmen und schauen was da so lose ist bzw. was passiert ist.
Am besten Donnerstag Wasser ablassen, Freitag buddeln und entscheiden, Sonnabend Materialien hohlen und Sonntag wieder Wasser einlassen.
Kann alles mögliche sein ..... Bau einer Schlange zB. Ringelnattern halten sich gerne an Feuchtbiotope auf.


----------



## Erin (5. Sep. 2016)

Das wäre dann dies Jahr das dritte Mal Wasser ablassen *seufz* Na jut, hilft wohl nix, aber dann brauche ich ein freies Wochenende, das ist frühestens in 2 Wochen in Sicht und einen gnädigen Freund, der das Wort Teich momentan eher nicht hören will *hmpf* Naja....zur Not sind ja bald Herbstferien....
Danke dir!


----------



## samorai (5. Sep. 2016)

Tut mir leid aber alles Wasser mußt Du auch nicht ablassen.


----------



## Erin (5. Sep. 2016)

Stimmt schon...das Problem befindet sich in der Flachwasserzone....zum Glück *uff*


----------



## mitch (5. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Erin,
wenn es PVC Folie (noch nicht rumpelhart) ist kannst du versuchen mit "Quellschweißmittel" oder "Innotec Adheseal" oder "Sikaflex 221" die neue Folie anzukleben, vorher die alte Folie sehr gut reinigen (Tangit Reiniger oder Aceton)


----------



## Erin (5. Sep. 2016)

Moin Mitch,

kommt auf die Stellen an...einige sind schon relativ hart, andere nicht. Ich würde aber sowieso großflächig neue Folie drüberziehen, also sollte das gehen. Insofern müsste ich die harten Stellen gar nicht behandeln, daher der Gedanke das Tear Aid einfach mal zusätzlich genau da zu probieren 
Danke dir, dann schau ich mal, was ich am besten bekomme 
Wie sieht das denn überhaupt mit dem Reiniger aus? Muss man da extrem vorsichtig sein, wegen des Teichwassers?


----------



## mitch (5. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Muss man da extrem vorsichtig sein, wegen des Teichwassers?


ins Wasser sollte eigentlich *nix* tropfen,
ich würde die Stellen erst mal mit so einem einfachen Reinigungsschwamm und Wasser gründlich säubern,
dann mit einem etwas mit Reiniger getränkten Tuch/Zewa die Stellen endreinigen.


----------



## Erin (5. Sep. 2016)

Ok danke, das sollte ich hinkriegen. Wasser muss dann ja sowieso noch mal was raus...dann vertage ich beide Probleme auf die Herbstferien, da haben wir Urlaub und dann ist hoffentlich Ruhe bis zum Frühjahr. Die armen __ Frösche...


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Luft unter der Folie ist auf etwa 2m Länge und nach oben etwa 60 cm Breite, würde die Erhebung auf ca 5 - 10 cm schätzen.


Das wird Wasser und keine Luft unter der Folie sein. Grundwasser ? Dann bloß nicht einfach den Teich weiter auspumpen. 
Luft unter der Folie wird schon mit einer kleinen Wasserauflast weggedrückt.


----------



## Erin (6. Sep. 2016)

Müsste man es nicht merken, wenn Wasser darunter ist? Fühlt sich eher wie ein Hohlraum an. 
Dass mit der Wasserlast habe ich so ja auch angenommen, daher mein Gedanke oben, nur ist die Folie am Uferrand so "eingewachsen"' dass sich da ohne Zutun definitiv nichts wegdrückt.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Fühlt sich eher wie ein Hohlraum an.


Was passiert wenn du drüber gehst. Weiterhin glaube ich kaum das etwas so eingespannt /ein gewachsen ist das sich das nicht weg drückt. 
1 m Wassersäule hat immerhin 1 to Gewicht. Nur Wasser das da drunter ist, kann eine flexible Gegenkraft aufbringen.


----------



## Erin (6. Sep. 2016)

Es steht unter Spannung, deswegen bin ich nicht mehr drübergegangen, nachdem ich bemerkt habe. Die Folie gibt nur minimal nach. 
Ich muss nachher mal nachmessen, aber momentan sind da, glaube ich, nur 10 cm Wasser drauf, weil der Teich ja nicht komplett voll ist.
Kann mir selbst nicht erklären, wie das passiert sein soll....vielleicht finde ich noch ein Foto wo man sieht.


----------



## mitch (6. Sep. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> 1 m Wassersäule hat immerhin 1 to Gewicht


pro m²


----------



## Erin (6. Sep. 2016)

Ah..ok, muss mich ohnehin korrigieren, nach Betrachten der Fotos ist mir aufgefallen, dass es ja auch über die zweite Ebene geht und dort ist der Wasserstand natürlich höher...


----------



## Erin (6. Sep. 2016)

Hab ein Foto gefunden man es einigermaßen sieht, zumindest in der Vergrößerung auf dem Handy...

  

Vor der Wurzel auf der rechten kurzen Seite "hebt" die Folie "ab".


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Vor der Wurzel auf der rechten kurzen Seite "hebt" die Folie "ab".


Denke, wenn wieder Wasser drin ist, setzt sich das wieder.


----------



## Erin (25. Sep. 2016)

Moin ihr Lieben,

ich bin nicht ganz sicher, ob unsere Folie tatsächlich aus PVC besteht. Vor kurzem war ja der Vorbesitzer unseres Hauses hier und er meinte, es wäre kein PVC, sondern irgendwas anderes, was ziemlich teuer gewesen ist. Jetzt könnte es natürlich sein, dass er sich irrt und teuer ist ja auch immer relativ. Wir haben aber noch ein Stück der ursprünglichen Folie ausfindig gemacht, vielleicht hilft ja ein Bild, keine Ahnung, ob die Strukturen immer gleich sind...auf einer Seite ist sie glatt, auf der anderen relativ rauh, mindestens 1mm dick...

Rauhe Seite, die Struktur sieht man ziemlich gut

  

und die glatte Seite, die die gleiche Struktur aufweist, zumindest optisch

  

Was meint ihr? Wir würden nächste Woche gern die Reparatur anschieben, nur ohne Plan welches Material wir haben, wird das schwierig, soll ja auch halten...
Wäre lieb, wenn ihr mal drauf schauen würdet...


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Sep. 2016)

Gab es da nicht was mit anzünden und dann der giftige Geruch oder so.....muss vielleicht mal unter 
Flammprobe PEHD EPM und PVC googlen ob du da was findest.

Von der Strucktur würde ich auf PE-HD tippen....sagt aber nix richtiges aus, weil die Walzen bei allen Materialien strukturiert sein können oder eben nicht...... Ist Kenne es aber  eher bei PEHD, weil die Folien durch durch die Struktur die Scherkräfte zum Boden besser übertragen. Das wird zumeist nur bei teuren Materialien gemacht. 

Wenn du ein Stück Folie hast kannst du die Folie sauber machen, dir ein kleines Stück PVC-Folie und PVC-Kleber besorgen und versuchen die Stücke zu verkleben.
Bei PEHD wird es nicht klappen.


----------



## Erin (25. Sep. 2016)

Danke dir! Zu Flammenprobe habe ich schon gleich was gefunden, werde ich morgen mal ausprobieren. Und auf die Idee, das Auszuprobieren bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen.... Wird gemacht!


----------



## Erin (26. Sep. 2016)

zu PVC:  Flamme brennt mit grünem Rand, stechender Geruch, bräunlich verfärbt nach Abbrand
zu PE-HD: Helle Flamme mit blauem Kern, Tropfen brennen, Dämpfe kaum sichtbar, paraffinartiger Geruch

sollte möglich sein, es zu unterscheiden, ich geh dann mal kokeln...

Ok, eindeutig kein PVC! Paraffinartiger Geruch kommt hin, blaue Flamme habe ich allerdings nicht gesehen und wenn es richtig brennt, ist auch kaum Rauch zu sehen, bei leichtem Kokeln rußt es allerdings...

Hm...gibt es noch mehr Möglichkeiten, was es sein könnte?


----------



## mitch (26. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> ich geh dann mal kokeln...


da sind wir mal gespannt - vielleicht kannst auch mal Bilder von den Flammen machen, die wären dann ganz gut fürs Lexikon


----------



## Erin (26. Sep. 2016)

Wart mal....hole ich nach


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Sep. 2016)

PVC: geht unter
PE-HD: schwimmt


----------



## Erin (26. Sep. 2016)

Ernsthaft jetzt?

Die Flamme geht übrigens fast sofort aus, das Material schmilzt im Grunde nur weg...

  

Da müsste ich wahrscheinlich ein größeres Stück aufs Feuer legen.


----------



## troll20 (26. Sep. 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> PE-HD: schwimmt


Das ist dann aber im Teich blöd wenn ich das Wasser sehen möchte 

Andererseits sieht man dan auch keine Algen.


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Sep. 2016)

> Ernsthaft jetzt?


Wenn es an mich ging: Ja, es stimmt!

Schmeiße KG-Rohr ins Wasser, geht unter. Jetzt das graue Rohr, schwimmt.
Darum benutze ich als Stopfen am/im Teich nur noch die Grauen. Die treiben irgendwo auf dem Wasser und kommen von selbst ans Ufer.

Aber ihr könnt ruhig weiter kokeln gehen.


----------



## Erin (26. Sep. 2016)

Schon erledigt 
Danke dir, werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren Hm...bleibt nur die Frage, ob es nicht noch was anderes sein könnte...


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Sep. 2016)

> ... bleibt nur die Frage, ob es nicht noch was anderes sein könnte...


Was denn? Mach mal einen Vorschlag!


----------



## Erin (26. Sep. 2016)

Keine Ahnung, deshalb frage ich ja so blöd  Sonst gibt es nur noch EPDM?

Nachtrag

Scheint ja nur die 3 Möglichkeiten zu geben...dann schau ich mal, wie ich das repariert kriege, scheint ja nicht so ganz einfach zu sein *seufz*


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Sep. 2016)

Hast du Nagellackentferner/PVC-Reniger/Schaumreinigerspray?
Trage etwas auf deine Folie auf. Wenn sie nach einiger Zeit klebrig wird, ist es PVC.


----------



## troll20 (26. Sep. 2016)

FPO , WTB , PE , PVC , EPDM
Und noch einige andere


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Sep. 2016)

@_troll
Bitte so, daß es jeder versteht.


----------



## troll20 (26. Sep. 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> @_troll
> Bitte so, daß es jeder versteht.





Erin schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, deshalb frage ich ja so blöd  Sonst gibt es nur noch EPDM?
> 
> Nachtrag
> 
> Scheint ja nur die 3 Möglichkeiten zu geben...dann schau ich mal, wie ich das repariert kriege, scheint ja nicht so ganz einfach zu sein *seufz*





troll20 schrieb:


> FPO , WTB , PE , PVC , EPDM
> Und noch einige andere


 Jetzt besser ?


----------



## mitch (26. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> zu PVC: Flamme brennt mit grünem Rand, stechender Geruch, bräunlich verfärbt nach Abbrand
> zu PE-HD: Helle Flamme mit blauem Kern, Tropfen brennen, Dämpfe kaum sichtbar, paraffinartiger Geruch



und was ist es denn nun


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Sep. 2016)

> FPO , WTB , PE , PVC , EPDM


:kopfschüttel
Wer alle Abkürzungen versteht, bitte mal die Hand heben.


----------



## Patrick K (26. Sep. 2016)

FPO , WTB , PE , PVC , EPDM


----------



## troll20 (26. Sep. 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> :kopfschüttel
> Wer alle Abkürzungen versteht, bitte mal die Hand heben.


FPO = Flexible Polyolefine 
WTB = eine Art von Gereckte Polypropylen-Folie (OPP und BOPP)
Der Rest sollte bekannt sein, oder?


----------



## mitch (26. Sep. 2016)

FPO = Flexiblen Polyolefine
WTB = Wasserbau- und Teichfolie = Material PVC 
PE = Polyethylen
PVC = Polyvinylchlorid
EPDM = Ethylen-Propylen-Dien-Kautschuk


----------



## mitch (26. Sep. 2016)




----------



## Patrick K (26. Sep. 2016)

Ich glaub ich hab alles schon mal verschafft,  schneide mal ein Stückchen raus und zünde es an  wenn es nach Chlor stinkt ist es PVC
Lässt es sich aufs 4 fache ziehn ist es EPDM und läst es sich überhaupt nicht ziehen eher FPO  aber das verwendet ja kaum jemand für den Teich

Gruss OBS


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Sep. 2016)

WTB und PVC geht unter, der Rest schwimmt.
Was unter geht läßt sich kleben, alles Andere muß geschweißt werden.


----------



## Patrick K (26. Sep. 2016)

der Rest schwimmt.

Sagt das mal jemand dem PE Streifen auf meinem Teichgrund


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Sep. 2016)

PE (Polyethylen) hat eine Dichte von 0,87-0,97.
Also entweder kein PE oder es klebt noch was dran.


----------



## Patrick K (26. Sep. 2016)

Mmh iss vielleicht weil ich ein Loch reingebort hab


----------



## Patrick K (26. Sep. 2016)

Ist  PE HD soweit ich weiß , hab meinem Filter daraus geschweißt,  10mm Material von Simona , habe es aber schon rausgeholt ist aber damals nicht geschwommen

Gruss Obs


----------



## Erin (26. Sep. 2016)

Äh...jetzt bin ich etwas überfordert  Also...mal sehen, ob ich das noch auf Reihe kriege...

PVC kann eigentlich nicht sein, es stinkt nämlich nicht, hätte ich oben schon irgendwo als Nachtrag geschrieben  Parafinartiger Geruch passt schon eher, nur Flamme passte nicht und sie ging auch sofort aus...nix mit brennenden Tropfen, vielleicht wars aber auch nur einfach nicht heiß genug, ist eher geschmolzen.
Schwimmen könnte sein, nur ist das Stück nicht mehr gerade, lag halt jahrelang rum und so läuft immer irgendwo Wasser drüber und dann geht's natürlich unter.
Hm...Nagellackentferner könnte ich eventuell morgen auftreiben, wird probiert...EPDM (war das so) schließe ich aus, so dehnbar ist es nicht und das war zu der Zeit, glaube ich, auch noch nicht üblich.
Und was sind die anderen Möglichkeiten nochmal? Hab ich noch nie gehört...muss das auch alles geschweißt werden? Ich glaube, beim Schweißen bin ich raus, da krieg ich es noch fertig und durchlöcher den Rest wie einen Schweizer Käse 

Trotzdem erstmal danke an euch alle  Ich muss wohl mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen....

Nachtrag

Heute habe ich von einer Bekannten noch eine Adresse von einem Teichbauer in der Nähe bekommen....vielleicht sollte ich da einfach mal mit dem Stück Folie hinfahren.


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Erin,
das ist vermutlich die beste Idee, einem Teichbauer mal ein Stück Folie vor die __ Nase zu halten . Zwischen "Gummi" (EPDM, PVC) und "Kunststoff" (PE, PP) kann man ganz gut unterscheiden, beim Rest wird's schwierig.
Allen Folien ist gemein, dass außer der Kunststoffbasis noch Zusätze mit eingemischt werden (und damit die Dichte >1 wird). Das erschwert leider die "Erkennung".


----------



## Erin (27. Sep. 2016)

Moin Rolf,

ist wohl das Beste! Ich wusste bis gestern gar nicht, dass es den gibt, sonst hätte ich das wohl längst gemacht. Wobei das "Recherchieren" und Rumexerimentieren" schon Spaß gemacht hat, war nur nicht unbedingt zielführend.... 
Vielleicht hat er generell eine Idee, wie wir die Folie noch über 2-3 Jahre retten können, dann muss wahrscheinlich eh alles neu, spätestens, wenn ein Loch *im *Teich auftaucht.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Sep. 2016)

Patrick K schrieb:


> PE HD soweit ich weiß


Falsch.

PE-HD gibt es in Gelb für Gasleitungen, in Blau für Wasserleitungen und nicht eingefärbt in weiß. Bei Folien zumeist als UV-Schutz in Schwarz oder auch in sonstigen Wunschfarben.


----------



## Patrick K (27. Sep. 2016)

Ja sicher , ganz Falsch , naja fast , bzw. dann doch Richtig.......

Goggle mal :
*PE HD Platten, extrudiert, schwarz 9500*

*bei mir zeigt es PE HD Platten in Schwarz an *

Gruss OBS


----------



## DbSam (27. Sep. 2016)

@Tottoabs und @Patrick K :

Ihr müsst aber auch eine gemeinsame Sprache sprechen:


Patrick K schrieb:


> Ist PE HD soweit ich weiß





Tottoabs schrieb:


> und nicht eingefärbt in weiß



Also soweit ich weiß, gibt es PE HD nicht in weiß.  
So, jetzt Ihr wieder ...  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## mitch (27. Sep. 2016)

"... und in alle Farben eingefärbt werden können."   ==> http://www.cs-plastik.de/de/produkt...neuware-platten-tafeln-zuschnitte-rollen.html


----------

